
Convert your Pi 2 into a Web Server and host your own Web site - benbou09
http://projpi.com/diy-home-projects-with-a-raspberry-pi/pi-web-server/
======
benbou09
About security: [http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/1247/what-
sho...](http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/1247/what-should-be-
done-to-secure-raspberry-pi)

Next step: [http://mattrichardson.com/Raspberry-Pi-
Flask/](http://mattrichardson.com/Raspberry-Pi-Flask/)

Thought I'd share

